# SANTO TOMÁS | Miramonti | 23 fl x 3 | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Project: Miramonti
Location: San Rafael, Santo Tomás, Philippines
Purpose: Residential Towers with Retail Podium
Developer: Italpinas Development Corp.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Italpinas may venture into tourism, office development after IPO*


> It was reported earlier that IDC is looking to spend more than a billion pesos for its two upcoming projects.
> 
> _*Harold Dacumos, IDC’s vice president for banking and business development, said the company will be investing more than a billion pesos for two major projects that will start construction within this quarter and the first quarter of 2016.
> 
> These projects, which are called Primavera City and Miramonti, are both mixed-use property developments located in Cagayan De Oro and Batangas, respectively.*_


Read more at http://www.mb.com.ph/italpinas-may-...ce-development-after-ipo/#22X2kpWlizfrxMzT.99


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Prep kay:



btgph1 said:


> ITALPINAS INTRODUCES CONTRACTOR FOR MIRAMONTI GREEN RESIDENCES
> 
> Design driven developer Italpinas Development Corporation awarded the site and structural works of its latest project to D.L. Cervantes last November 22, 2018, and will be the lead contractor in this project. The duration of the works will be fourteen months starting from January 2019.
> 
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Feb 2020 update


batangeño dreamer said:


> *LOOK: Construction of Miramonti Green Residences' Tower 1 is now progressing towards the 6th floor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

As of June 18, 2021

📷 Miramonti Sales


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

*Miramonti by Italpinas Development Corporation


  




*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/14/2022* - Tower 1 T/O












The_Mango said:


> 14 March 2021, T/O


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/24/2022 















*


----------



## mclovin247 (Aug 1, 2011)

is this project on hold? what's the latest status on this?


----------

